# Grapes!



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am sure most everyone here knows that grapes and raisins are potentially toxic to dogs--but just wanted to remind. I have been amazed over the last 2 days at how many dog people didnt know.

Griffin counter-surfed Friday, for the first time in years on a day I had left grapes out (crazy morning with getting kids off to school and vet appt with Remus).....I had recently been reminded that grapes were a potential hazard--saw an email that estimated the amount of grapes per weight of dog and thought--"well, heck that's a lot of grapes for a dog his size--he'll never get that many...." Well, I was wrong! 

While he should be ok, I am having to deal with the worry and expense of dealing with treating it. Treatment is IV fluids to flush the toxins from the system and keep the kidneys working. Whatever toxin is in grapes affects the kidneys and can shut them down. Affected dogs can have vomiting, tender stomach, lethargy and little to no urine. Griff had no symptoms so I opted to take him home the 1st night and administer subQ fluids. Vet the next day and blood work showed his kidney values had gone up a bit. So they (along with poison control who my vet insisted I call while in the office) strongly recommended 48hrs of IV fluids in the hospital. So, basically the options are to not do anything and hope the body takes care of it or flush the system and have an almost guarantee of healthy kidneys....Griffy is now annoying the techs at the animal hospital by trying to dig out of his cage.....

Seriously, this dog is the the poster child for pet insurance.


----------

